# My bamboo shark egg hatched



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well after about a 3 month wait my bamboo shark egg finaly hatched, it is about 15cm long


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow thats fantastic. Did you breed the parents or acquire the egg? I have no idea about aquatics so I apologise if that is a ridiculous question. Beautiful shark though!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

we got the egg in with a import from manila


----------



## Jack0 (Sep 28, 2009)

wow! how big do these guys get? im guessing they need pretty big tanks?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

That is ....awesome! :gasp:


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

where you gonna put him?

ive been looking to get one for a while now


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pearson Design said:


> where you gonna put him?
> 
> ive been looking to get one for a while now


at the moment he is in a tank on his own 12x12x12" untill we know its feeding right, then it will go in a 3ft and then even bigger as it grows, my mate ses the eggs for£25 when he has them in stock, he sells loads of marine inverts and corals ect


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> at the moment he is in a tank on his own 12x12x12" untill we know its feeding right, then it will go in a 3ft and then even bigger as it grows, my mate ses the eggs for£25 when he has them in stock, he sells loads of marine inverts and corals ect



ive got a 5x2x2 i would be putting one in

can you keep me posted as and when he has eggs again?
also, im looking for a lot of xenia and any bright coloured zoa colonies 
any help appreciated buddy


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awww too cute.:2thumb:
A friend of mine recently lost his, too much competition for food and the poor think got bullied.:devil:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pearson Design said:


> ive got a 5x2x2 i would be putting one in
> 
> can you keep me posted as and when he has eggs again?
> also, im looking for a lot of xenia and any bright coloured zoa colonies
> any help appreciated buddy


drop me a PM or ring me my number is on my web site, he can get anything u want and posts out as well


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

That is gorgeous  I would love to set a 6 footer up and have a bamboo..... one day one day lol

Is your mate Miguel? xx


----------



## smash0209 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hi*



shep1979 said:


> we got the egg in with a import from manila


u mean manila philippines?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats on your new shark mate.

But mate your going to need a much bigger tank than a 3ft more like a 6x2x2 and idealy a 8x3x3.

Lets not forget these monsters get 3-4' so even a 8x3x3 would only be twice its adults size and it would have extreme problems turning in a 6x2x2. 

But im not trying to put anyone off im just stating the facts.

Ohhh! and can u mail me on [email protected] when u have some shark eggs available. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Must have been one big egg.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucifus said:


> Must have been one big egg.


 
Nope but it will soon grow : victory:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

He's lovely, good luck getting him to feed i know they can be quite tricky when young.


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

awh its gorgeous :]


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

berry1 said:


> Congrats on your new shark mate.
> 
> But mate your going to need a much bigger tank than a 3ft more like a 6x2x2 and idealy a 8x3x3.
> 
> ...


its only going in a 3ft after it starts feeding right and will only be in it till its 1ft long


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> That is gorgeous  I would love to set a 6 footer up and have a bamboo..... one day one day lol
> 
> Is your mate Miguel? xx


yes the one and only haha



smash0209 said:


> u mean manila philippines?


yes from there


----------

